# Problem when installing Directx: 'refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log



## Diamondlilan (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, I would really appreciate your help!
So I'm trying to install Directx 9 0c June2010, but every time when I try it, a warning pops up saying :An internal system error occured. Please refer to DXError-log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to determine problem. 
I already tryed to reinstall the computer and disabled my antivirus.
Eveything started when some new version of Bittorent upgraded and automatically installed DirectX 10, or well newest version. But since my OS isn't compatable with it I tried to remove it and I think I messed up something then...
I'd gone to system32 and deleted d3dx10 and d3dx11 files, but I also removed DirectX files in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsft/DirectX. I did it 'cause I'd read so in some solution when I googled it. Now dxdiag says that DirectX isn't found.
Anyway I even tried to restore my system but it won't. I've done it for several times already with different dates but with no success.
Please help me, I attached my DXError.log and DirectX.log files
Thanx


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Manually reinstall SP3. Then attempt installing DirectX.


----------



## Diamondlilan (Feb 22, 2012)

Service pack 3? should I reinstall all of it, or just some components, if it's possible
Thank you for answering


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's all or nothing. You don't get to select or choose any part of the installation.


----------



## Diamondlilan (Feb 22, 2012)

ok, thanx


----------

